# Coming back and interested in Javea



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Some may remember me, some wont know me. I haven't been posting often as I'm busy studying a masters degree.

Anyway, I'm relocating back to Spain next January, maybe a few weeks before.. We will see..

I know I spoke about Barcelona and the Costa del Sol over the last few months but have recently decided on Javea, well Im going to visit in April and again next September just to be sure...

I'm just wondering what are your opinions on a 5 year old starting nearly half way through the year in January? Should i keep him out of school (primaria if I'm correct) and leave him start with everyone the following September, to save him being left out etc etc etc... I chose to write under this post as you are all being very honest and I would value your opinions!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've given you your own thread, you dont need to worry about our honesty lol. Welcome back, nice to "see" you again!! I'm not "au fait" with school starts and stuff, but I'm sure that someone will be along with help and advice.

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> I've given you your own thread, you dont need to worry about our honesty lol. Welcome back, nice to "see" you again!! I'm not "au fait" with school starts and stuff, but I'm sure that someone will be along with help and advice.
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh thanks Jo! I didnt want to post my own thread because I've been so undecided about areas but lately I was thinking why make life difficult and find somewhere new to live when I love Alicante, its just a matter of finding the right spot to suit my children and I. 

Nice to be back with a definite month of relocating, the excitement begins


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll probably get replies in the morning now. Spain is an hour ahead and I suspect they're all tucked up in bed lol


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> You'll probably get replies in the morning now. Spain is an hour ahead and I suspect they're all tucked up in bed lol


Forgot that! Thanks Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some may remember me, some wont know me. I haven't been posting often as I'm busy studying a masters degree.
> 
> ...


Wow - 5 already?!

He'll be fine - my two actually started in Spanish school in January when we decided that we were staying in Spain. They were 5 & nearly 9 at the time (they're 16 & 20 now  ) 

Depending on what year he was born he might still be in infantil - my younger daughter was.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Children here start primaria in September of the year they turn 6. So if your son turns 6 in 2016, then in January 2017 he would be in primaria (year one). If he turns 6 in 2017, then in January 2017 he would still be in infantil. 

If he is old enough to go into primaria you would have no choice but to start him right away in school because school attendance is obligatory at that age.

You would have a choice to send him or not if he is still in infantil, but I wouldn't hesitate to sign him up. He will need playmates, and he will adapt quickly to the new routine. It might even be smoother for him than at the beginning of the year, as he will be the special one for a while and the teacher will be able to dedicate a little extra TLC to him. 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There may be a problem in finding a place. If I remember correctly you have another young child so you may be looking for 2 pre primary places and it would be better if they were in the same place, wouldn't it?
Around here almost all children go to "infantil" as it's the only financially sound way of both parents going back to work, but this is largely a commuter town...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

As PW suggests the first priority may be getting the child into the school you want rather than when you want. Maybe in Javea it's not an issue but where I live there's often a scramble to get into certain schools. Your chances of getting your child into the primary school you want may well be enhanced if you can get him into the infant school before he is due to start primary school, or if he has a sibling attending the infant school.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> As PW suggests the first priority may be getting the child into the school you want rather than when you want. Maybe in Javea it's not an issue but where I live there's often a scramble to get into certain schools. Your chances of getting your child into the primary school you want may well be enhanced if you can get him into the infant school before he is due to start primary school, or if he has a sibling attending the infant school.


Some of the locals 'fight' for a place at the 'nuns' school' María Inmaculada (heavier on Valenciano) but as far as I'm aware none of the other infants & primary schools are turning kids away atm - & really they are all very good.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion, I meant infantil. He will be just turning 5 the month we move over. His birthday falls on the 25th of January. 

My daughter will only be 1 and 3 months, I might send her to a guardería just for a couple of hours a day, she is too young at the moment to even think of that though! 

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thank you! Yes he just turned 4 in January so he will be 5 when we move. Time has went so quick since we last lived in Spain! 

If I'm right you've been living in Javea for a long time now? Can you recommend any state schools. I'm aware of one in the Port that teaches through valenciano which I wouldn't mind too much because I can speak Catalan (quite similar). And ive seen posts about arenal school. I think I would prefer there. 

I won't have a car, well at the moment i don't intend on it, is everywhere within walking distance.. Ive been looking into living near the Port or Arenal... Just going on research ive done they seem to be the most convenience areas to access schools by foot and shops etc..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you! Yes he just turned 4 in January so he will be 5 when we move. Time has went so quick since we last lived in Spain!
> 
> If I'm right you've been living in Javea for a long time now? Can you recommend any state schools. I'm aware of one in the Port that teaches through valenciano which I wouldn't mind too much because I can speak Catalan (quite similar). And ive seen posts about arenal school. I think I would prefer there.
> 
> I won't have a car, well at the moment i don't intend on it, is everywhere within walking distance.. Ive been looking into living near the Port or Arenal... Just going on research ive done they seem to be the most convenience areas to access schools by foot and shops etc..


Yes we've been here over 12 years now & my two went to the Arenal. You'll be allocated a school based on where you live though. I have friends with children in most of the different primary schools, & they are all good. Go back maybe 6 or 7 years ago & it was different - some just weren't welcoming to foreign kids - but that has all changed. 

All the schools teach in both Castellano & Valenciano. Most teach more or less half & half - but once the get to secondary school, most is in Valenciano anyway. 

The port, where I live, is probably the most convenient for everything. I don't drive & it has everything I need, A really good range of shops for every day needs, including 2 supermarkets & another towards the Arenal. A new public library & a centro de salud. Also you can walk, cycle or bus to the town or Arenal, because it's between the two.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! Yes he just turned 4 in January so he will be 5 when we move. Time has went so quick since we last lived in Spain!
> ...


Oh well that's handy, so we will have local friends. Would you recommend moving to arenal to get a place there or are they all just as good? 

I worry about my children falling behind with english grammer, reading etc do you find this is an issue with some kids you teach? ..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh well that's handy, so we will have local friends. Would you recommend moving to arenal to get a place there or are they all just as good?
> 
> I worry about my children falling behind with english grammer, reading etc do you find this is an issue with some kids you teach? ..


They're all good - but parts of the Arenal aren't a great place to live. 

I never gave my two any extra English lessons - just always made sure that there were English comics & other reading material around. And they learned more English grammar in Spanish school than I did growing up in England.

My 16 year old is dyslexic & it is worse in English than in Spanish - but she hardly ever has her nose out of a book - & atm she is mostly reading in English.

They both have a very high standard of written & spoken English, because we always spoke English at home, although tbh now that's the only place we speak English..... & not always.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well that's handy, so we will have local friends. Would you recommend moving to arenal to get a place there or are they all just as good?
> ...


Ok, yes ive read a lot about quiet urbanisations etc etc.. I think I would prefer to live in the Port by the sounds of things anyway. 

Now that you say it I don't know much english grammar so Im not sure why I'm worried lol. I suppose once they keep up the reading. That's assuming we can stay in Spain. I have enough savings to get by for a year without working, I hope something comes up to allow me to stay there longer. I'm close to finishing my masters degree but I can't get Spain out of my head!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Ok, yes ive read a lot about quiet urbanisations etc etc.. I think I would prefer to live in the Port by the sounds of things anyway.
> 
> Now that you say it I don't know much english grammar so Im not sure why I'm worried lol. I suppose once they keep up the reading. That's assuming we can stay in Spain. I have enough savings to get by for a year without working, I hope something comes up to allow me to stay there longer. I'm close to finishing my masters degree but I can't get Spain out of my head!


The quiet urbs are mainly up in the hills, so without a car that would be a non-starter for you (& me) 

Parts of the Arenal are more









OK during the day - but you wouldn't want to be there at night - at least I wouldn't.....


----------



## Roz.vt (May 15, 2017)

Hi Leanne

I know this is an old thread, but I am curious. Did you ever move back to Spain? How are you finding it and where did you eventually move to.


----------

